# New Years in the kitchen



## K-Fed (Jan 1, 2013)

We had a busy night at the sailors return here in Stuart fl. My second job but the chef and I have been working together for about 8 years.




how was everyone's new year?


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 1, 2013)

We had a full restaurant for a degustation. 9 courses with matched wines. We only seat 32 though. Haha


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 1, 2013)

15 hours of back breaking, ball busting, stair stepping, food hauling, sweat soaked, mind numbing, relentless, profound stress.

Same as every NYE for the last 35 years. Happy freaking new year.

(At least I'm not doing it for someone else)


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 1, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> (At least I'm not doing it for someone else)


Ass. :lol2:


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 1, 2013)

Slave.:cheffry:

Don't say anything to my crew.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 1, 2013)

My eyes are swollen, my back broken, my feet numb and my mind is still spinning, though thoroughly fogged and dampened by some great IPA and good wine. But my heart,ahhhhh my tepid old heart, it still beats like that of a school lad's at recess. Another new years eve under the ol belt, and I concur-it's so much more sweet when done for yourself and not another man's wallet.

Happy New Years everybody


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 1, 2013)

I worked lunch yesterday, so i had off last night. Don't hate me, lol


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 1, 2013)

No reservations at my spot so pretty normal night last night... Brunch today totally different story. Eggmageddon.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 1, 2013)

500 yesterday about 550 today. ****** part is that it isn't usually that busy on New Year's Day so we had one less Chef on today :surrendar: Honestly one of the worst days in work ever, didn't prepare for it to be busy at all and it was just crazy


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 1, 2013)

We've been at full capacity since the 26th, NYE was no different.

It became clear this summer that we aren't gonna get any busier until we expand. Eventually, it's just a line out the door open to close, and three cooks with 50 combined years experience in the same tiny kitchen, going as fast as we can for 5-7 hours. At our most efficient maybe we shave a few seconds off our ticket times, or the host pries a few lingering tourists out of their tables faster, but we aren't gonna have that "oh damn we're busy" moment until we get more grills and more seats. The butts are always there waiting.


----------

